# The Real Thing



## Bill Quinn (Jun 9, 2015)

Ran the serial number and it place the camera as a Leica IIIb, made sometime  in 1938


----------



## Designer (Jun 9, 2015)

How about a photograph?  

(Of the Leica, not by the Leica)


----------



## Bill Quinn (Jun 10, 2015)

I give it a shoot. Never had any luck putting photograph on a web site. Too many things one has to do to get the photograph on a web site.  Yes, I am live in the Dark Ages.


----------



## Designer (Jun 10, 2015)

You can upload directly from your computer.  Use the "upload a file" button below your reply window.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 10, 2015)

This thread title sounds like it could be about a beverage that comes in a red can... Nice you found out for sure what you got.


----------



## timor (Jun 12, 2015)

Bill Quinn said:


> I give it a shoot. Never had any luck putting photograph on a web site. Too many things one has to do to get the photograph on a web site.  Yes, I am live in the Dark Ages.


Ha ha ! If I can do it you can do it to. Probably better. I have even turn off my firewall as all pictures posted here go first to certain Microsoft servers which I normally block.


----------

